# One gun, which one



## redneck56 (Oct 5, 2009)

If you could have one gun for praire dog hunting which would it be.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

If I had to use only one of my rifles to shoot PD that would be my AR-15 with the flattop upper.

If I was to buy a rifle and could only have one it is hard to beat a rem 700 in 223 or a savage in 223.

Granted I think I would cry if I could not take all of my PD rifles out with me.

What's known as the UFC, or Ultimate Fighting Championship, doesn't use its full name, which happens to be "Ultimate Fighting Championship, Non-Chuck-Norris-Division".


----------



## wgreegor1 (Oct 6, 2009)

my choice was based on priced and availability to ammo i chose a savage stevens mod 200 22-250 it came with bsa 4-16x40 scope for 406 out the door they are ugly guns but some camo paint it looks good the best reason for a 22-250 is that they are a very flat shooting gun mine is sighted in at 100 yds and at 250yds no adjustments and at 30 yds crosshairs on the top of back shot 15 this yr and not one ran


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

.243....

usable on Dogs, both prairie and coyote versions.


----------



## ram3835 (Oct 11, 2009)

redneck56 said:


> If you could have one gun for praire dog hunting which would it be.


 cooper


----------



## SaberX01 (Sep 25, 2009)

For me, I'd have to go with a 22-250 as the gun of choice for varmint's.

Only downside to 22-250, particularly with shooting PD's in large qty's is it's more expensive to shoot. If this gun were for PD's and smaller game only, and leave out Coyoyes & Fox, I'd definately go with a .223 as you can always find deals on bricks of .223 ammo at reasonable prices.

Model of the gun, if Im just plinking, AR-15's are allot of fun to shoot, if I'm more serious about it, Remington, Howe, Savage any of the major brands, add a bit of action bedding and barrel work, descent scope, and you've got a nice set up.

Bottom line is, no matter what you have (or buy), go out and enjoy it, that's what it's all about.


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

.223 ar15


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Well, here would be my order.

1. - 22lr - just gotta have it. Ammo by the brick cheaper than a box of centerfire at the store. Fun, quiet, etc. Plenty of quality rifles for cheap.

2. - 222 or 223 - about the cheapest centerfire to buy or reload, very accurate, very deadly, large assortment of reasonably priced guns that will shoot.

3. - 22-250 - for those long rangers and when you really want to explode them.

4. - 17 rimfire - just plain fun, stretches out the range of the rimfire and more explosive results, also cheap in comparison to centerfires for ammo.

5. - 243, 6mm, 257, etc. Something for those long range windy days.

Now the 22lr pick will probably get flamed, by those quoting ballistics, range and whatnot, but it is just plain fun to shoot all day long.

We all pretty much learned on it, you can take kids out to get use to shooting without worrying about making them scared of the gun. You can buy thousands and thousands of rounds of ammo for cheap, and have it with you without bringing a skidloader to carry it. Just simply, it's perfect, it's exactly what it was made for. Yes, you won't be making those 300+ yd shots with it, but, for learning about shooting, doping the wind, yardage, just plain fun, etc, it can't be beat IMO.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

I haven't had the opportunity to get out shooting Prairie Dogs since 2000, but when I did I always tooke 3 rifles.

#1, and the first one to use at every set up was a .22 LR. The mild report of the .22 LR didn't seem to alarm the close in PD's. Once all of the close in PD's were either spooked or dead I went to gun #2.

#2 was always a .223 Remington of one type or another. The .223 in a Heavy Barrel Varmint is almost the ideal Rifle & Caliber in a good PD Town. The .223 burns 1/3 less powder than a .22-250 so it takes more rounds to heat the barrel up to the point you have to let it cool. Another advantage with the .223 in my opinion is that the mild recoil and muzzle rise allows me to watch my bullet hit in the scope. If it was a HIT I get to watch the carnage. If it was a miss I can readjust my aim for hte next shot.

#3 was brought one when #2 was HOT or the PD's within range on the .223 were spooked or dead. For me #3 was always a .243 Winchester.

Now today if I had to pick ONE Rifle to shoot Prairie Dogs with it would definately be a .223 Remington. More specifically it would be a Flat Top AR-15 with a tuned trigger and Bull Barrel.

Larry


----------



## Ruthless (Nov 6, 2008)

I'll take my Weatherby Varmint Sub-MOA in .204 Ruger, it's flat shooting and fairly inexpensive to reload. Ballistics are as good or better than a .22-250. NO RECOIL so I can watch the bullet hit its target.

I do love my .223 AR-15 flat top as far as a fun gun and good for coyotes, prairie dogs, and any other small varmints that walk across the cross hairs. And my .22 bolt is a great gun out to 100 yards but what about those long shoots past 300 yards.

But if I can only have one dedicated prairie dog rifle it will be my .204....thank good I can have more than one


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

If only one, then .204 Savage.


----------



## CHERRY CREEK CHUB (Apr 7, 2008)

The 22-250 may be you best cal with a Rem BDL 700 V gun. 
Pluses: Bullets are as less expensive and loading your own you use less powder than the bigger calibers.Performance is excellent and recoil isnt bad.The 22-250 will kill deer and antelope also.
Negs:Barrel life is much shorter than a 223 but you cant have every thing


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

a GAP .308 with a surpresor so noise not a issue and a nsx on top. Watch bullet impact and they blow up. i reload so ammo not a issue as the more practice the better. i know all the dope and with a little dialing and i do my part i can shoot them rats along ways away.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

I always have a few with me. If I had to pick one it would be my Winchester Coyote in 223 with 6.5-20x50 Zeiss on top. It's what this rifle gets used mostly for. Others I bring along is the AR, 22-250, 308, and 260. I took my 45-70 out last year for our annual run, but it rained all weekend. Next year I will find out what a 300 gr. HP does.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

22-250 with a 50g Nosler Ballistic Tip. Watch 'em separate!

Longshot, 
Look at it this way, if you miss with that 300g bullet, the vapor trail will pull it's brain out it's ears.

xdeano


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

xdeano said:


> 22-250 with a 50g Nosler Ballistic Tip. Watch 'em separate!
> 
> Longshot,
> Look at it this way, if you miss with that 300g bullet, the vapor trail will pull it's brain out it's ears.
> ...


I tried one shot sitting last year with the 300 gr. at a PD at 140 yards. Missed low right, but he still launched a good distance.


----------

